
Big Macs vs. The Naked Chef - putnam
https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2001/01/18/big-macs-vs-the-naked-chef/
======
jmnicolas
tl;dr : Beware of Methodologies. They are a great way to bring everyone up to
a dismal, but passable, level of performance, but at the same time, they are
aggravating to more talented people who chafe at the restrictions that are
placed on them.

